# Old Sierra Sound Card with Revolution



## Markhowe (Oct 3, 2010)

Hi All

I am setting up a Ili Critter with one of my new Revolutions and an old Diesel Sierra sound card. Revolution and Lil Critter run great.

Problem is, when I switch it on, I get a constant bell and do not get ramp up when I start the engine. I can only trigger the horn. I try to set all the settings for the bell, dynamic brakes, and ramp up with motor control. Still no bell control, dynamic brakes, or ramp up sound. Each time I reverse the direction it resets all the settings and starts the bell rigning. I did the wiring as per the best advice from three different diagrams of previous hookups. 

I have three identical diesel sierra soundboards, and all seem to do the same thing. I was not the last one to operate the sound boards so not sure if they are good or not. 

Anyone have any ideas on a connection problem or does anyone know of someone that can repair the old diesel sierra soundboards, I have a feeling it is the soundboards that are the problem.

Thanks All
Mark Howe


----------



## Michael Glavin (Jan 2, 2009)

Mark, 

Not sure with the Revo, others will chime in and confirm or not. But a recent experience with an Aristo TE with PWM (pulse width modulation) verses linear power out put was the culprit with my Sierra soundboards. Some older TE's had the option of toggling between PWM and linear output modes. Linear works without issue, PWM is a conundrum of sorts. 

There are ancillary boards available that filter or condition the PWM output offered by many; or you can build your own for under $10.00. Search this forum back a week or two for additional info a diagram and parts list for do it yourselfing. 

Michael


----------



## Markhowe (Oct 3, 2010)

Hi Michael

I forgot to mention that I have the Crest CRE57090 board from Lewis Polk. The board is hooked up the way all the diagrams show and I think it is working fine. Think I am going to have to look for a repairman, or buy a different board. 

Thanks
Mark Howe


----------



## Michael Glavin (Jan 2, 2009)

Mark, 

I looked it up as I noted the Revo 57090 does output PWC (I noted PWM previously in error) the Sierra sound card needs the filter as I noted. Aristocraft offers same. 

The link below discusses the need for the filter and or adapter board. 

http://www.mylargescale.com/Communi...aft/117078/afv/topic/afnp/181205/Default.aspx 

Michael


----------

